# Threads Discussing Religion shouldnt be allowed



## techbliss (Jul 8, 2007)

Of late threads discussing religions have been noticed in the forum, I think forum admin has done a mistake by allowing people to post such threads for they promote more hate and evil.

Lets duscuss and debate technology, that will do some good to the country and self rather than bashing each others religions, customs and beliefs.

I feel those people who are repeated offenders should be banned too. 

What do all say?

Lets make this forum an ideal for others.


----------



## iMav (Jul 8, 2007)

techbliss those threads are closed ... topics are started if thought not appropriate they are closed amd i thnk this thread should also be coz it serves no purpose


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 8, 2007)

Yes, but i wont take part


----------



## gxsaurav (Jul 8, 2007)

abe tu phir aa gaya.....

dude whats your problem, why do u care for raboo so much, why do u always think about him, u sure u r not gay?


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Jul 8, 2007)

~snipped~
i dont find anbything out of content.,... whts ur problem... i think this thread should be closed first..

everyone has the right to speech...
u speak we wont care... he speak .. we wont care..
if like it take it .. or elae leave it ..


----------



## nix (Jul 9, 2007)

they should be allowed...whats wrong in an open discussion? you cant just avoid it man...this is reality..things are happening around us...you just cant avoid it..its not good too...why do you blind yourself from the truth?


----------



## Quiz_Master (Jul 9, 2007)

Shouldnt be allowed.
Its a tech forum,, not a religious fighting ring. 
Please spare us.


----------



## iMav (Jul 9, 2007)

our religion is windows and mac .... linux is the terror


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Jul 9, 2007)

^^^^



Well said... even in those Hi I am MAC and Windows adds too we see such


----------



## rocket357 (Jul 13, 2007)

naveen_reloaded said:
			
		

> i dont find anbything out of content.,... whts ur problem... i think this thread should be closed first..
> 
> everyone has the right to speech...
> u speak we wont care... he speak .. we wont care..
> if like it take it .. or elae leave it ..



The power of freedom of speech is that you *can* communicate ideas that might offend/upset others.  Take that away, and who's to say that discussing technology won't be next?

Also, freedom of speech is more than just being able to blabber your opinions...it's about *communication*...if you don't listen, then you're depriving the other guy of his freedom of speech.  Afterall, without communication, how can we ever hope to achieve learning and truth?


----------



## Liggy (Jul 22, 2007)

yes! Y not everything else seems to get posted here.


----------



## spironox (Jul 22, 2007)

iMav said:
			
		

> our religion is windows and mac .... linux is the terror


 

perfect answer for the question


----------



## entrana (Sep 3, 2007)

^^+1
pandit windows ji !! lol


----------



## codred (Sep 4, 2007)

YES, RELIGIOUS STUFF SHOULD BE ALLOWED HERE.. 

though its a tech forum but its under a subthread called 
"FIGHTCLUB: The Debate Zone. Sensitive and controversial topics should be discussed here — only the thick-skinned should enter".

but yes the mods should see that any conversation doesnt get too hot....

anyways the above poll results is saying everything


----------

